
Frequent fliers who flew too much (2012) - ValentineC
http://articles.latimes.com/2012/may/05/business/la-fi-0506-golden-ticket-20120506
======
dcole2929
I really hate the way companies abuse the court system to get out of
unfavorable deals. If you sold the ticket and didn't explicitly outline
exceptions you can't then get mad just because someone is taking advantage of
the very same benefits they paid for. The Vroom guy (great name btw) seems to
have particularly gotten screwed because at the time he bought his ticket it
wasn't illegal to resell seats. He never violated the contract he signed. It's
also pretty questionable to call booking two seats and only using one to be
fraud. What if he just didn't want a neighbor, or he was overweight and needed
the extra room? Either way he technically paid for the seat so AA not being
able sell the seat twice is not really his problem.

~~~
soperj
It's actually better for the airline, since they actually use less fuel.

------
askver
Can we block the latimes.com from HN until it's available in the EU again?

~~~
snazz
The Outline link works just fine:
[https://outline.com/cdUx8n](https://outline.com/cdUx8n)

~~~
simongr3dal
"Just fine"

I just read the article in its entirety and Outline is missing something like
75% of the article's contents.

------
V-2
Link unavailable from the EU.

------
tom_
Both subjects male, so why on earth did they fail to title it 'The Men Who
Flew Too Much'?

